
Cross-VM Full RSA Key Recovery on AWS EC2 [pdf] - count
http://eprint.iacr.org/2015/898.pdf
======
wmf
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10232769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10232769)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We missed this one.

